#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  nieuwe audio set

## joostie

Hey allemaal,

Ik zou me even voorstellen want ik ben nieuw hier. Mijn naam is Joost en ik ben 18 jaar. Ik heb al jaren een eigen drive-in show. Dit doe ik vooral omdat ik het leuk vind, maar nu wil ik er toch wel iets serieus van gaan maken. Het idee is om eerst een leuke geluidsset te maken. De eisen er aan zijn: er moet goed geluid in zitten, breed inzet baar zijn en ook compact zijn  Ik dacht er ongeveer 100 t/m 150 man mee te kunnen voorzien. Voor sub zit ik te denken aan Cubo 15, die ik zelf wil gaan bouwen. Ik heb mijn vorige set ook zelf gebouwd, dus ik heb wel een beetje ervaring. Het lijkt me verstandiger de toppen maar te kopen, omdat ik nog niet zo veel ervaring heb. Maar ik heb nog niet echt een idee welke goed passen bij Cubo. Het enige wat ik aan bruikbaar spul heb is Behringer CX-3400 crossover.

Dit is het lijstje wat ik nu in mijn hoofd heb zitten

Crossover:   Behringer CX-3400
Versterkers: DAP palladium 2000 en 900
subwoofer:  Cobo 15 http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/zel...cubo-15-a.html
driver sub:   Eminence Kappa 15LFA
toppen:       Alto Pro Tourmax SX115 passieve luidspreker


Ik heb de versterkers al op marktplaats gezien dus heb ik hier al een mailtje voor gestuurd.
Het mag wel wat kosten, maar het moet eigenlijk wel binnen een studenten-budget passen.

Wat denken jullie hier van?
Groeten Joost

----------


## timmetje

Heb je de Zelfbouw-sub op dit forum al gezien? Ervaringen van anderen zijn zeer goed... http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/zel...forummers.html

----------


## Rademakers

> Dit is het lijstje wat ik nu in mijn hoofd heb zitten
> 
> Crossover: Behringer CX-3400
> Versterkers: DAP palladium 2000 en 900
> subwoofer: Cobo 15 http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/zel...cubo-15-a.html
> driver sub: Eminence Kappa 15LFA
> toppen: Alto Pro Tourmax SX115 passieve luidspreker



Ik zou voor een 12" topkastje gaan ipv een 15". Bij de Alto bijvoorbeeld lijkt de 12" versie een gunstigere crossoverfrequentie te hebben.

De subwoofer en driver combinatie is een goede, die zou ik zo houden  :Wink: 

Mvg Johan

----------


## joostie

Bedankt voor jullie reacties.

die DHZ sub ziet er ook zeker leuk uit :Big Grin:  lijkt me ook wat makkelijker te bouwen dan Cubo 15. Ik zou ze de komen dagen eens beter vergelijken. Ook zag ik deze driver nog Beyma SM115/N Inplaats van Eminence Kappa 15LFA? Welke kast raden jullie dan aan? 

Voor de toppen is 12 inch wel beter dat snap ik. Zou Alto Pro Tourmax SX112 het goed doen boven een van deze subs of verdienen ze een betere top? Ideeën voor een leuke top zijn natuurlijk van harte welkom.

groeten Joost

----------


## Ericsamandj

Als top zou ik eens kijken naar de dap xt12 t, dit is een zeer goed klinkende top voor een heel nette prijs.
Deze kan je met 2 of misschien zelfs wel 3 bassen per kant gebruiken, subje erbij is dan wel een vereiste.

----------


## sjig

Dap Xt12t is denk ik een prima topje, klinkt meer dan prima. En kost niks voor wat je krijgt.

Maar, ik denk zelf dat als je je subjes met warnex verft, en een schuimpje ervoor je beter de oude speaker kan nemen, de X12T. Die lijkt wat meer op je sub dan de nieuwe serie, en is goedkoper. Ze zijn verder van binnen identiek aan elkaar.

Voor de woofer, je zou ook kunnen kijken naar de Precision Devices PD 154. Forumlid 'renevanh' heeft deze ook in zijn cubo's zitten. 
En die klinkt verder zeker niet slecht in een Cubo 15.


Maar daarnaast, de Cubo is echt niet zo moeilijk om te bouwen hoor. Slechts 1 verstek zagen, en verder goed de tekening volgen  :Wink:

----------


## frederic

> Dap Xt12t is denk ik een prima topje, klinkt meer dan prima. En kost niks voor wat je krijgt.
> 
> Maar, ik denk zelf dat als je je subjes met warnex verft, en een schuimpje ervoor je beter de oude speaker kan nemen, de X12T. Die lijkt wat meer op je sub dan de nieuwe serie, en is goedkoper. Ze zijn verder van binnen identiek aan elkaar.
> 
> Voor de woofer, je zou ook kunnen kijken naar de Precision Devices PD 154. Forumlid 'renevanh' heeft deze ook in zijn cubo's zitten. 
> En die klinkt verder zeker niet slecht in een Cubo 15.
> 
> 
> Maar daarnaast, de Cubo is echt niet zo moeilijk om te bouwen hoor. Slechts 1 verstek zagen, en verder goed de tekening volgen



Hoe zou die zich verhouden tov yamaha yamaha dxr 12 (ok het is een gepowerde speaker)

----------


## Ericsamandj

de Yamaha maakt meer herrie maar ken ik niet qua sound.

----------


## sjig

Ik ken de Yamaha niet, dus een eerlijke vergelijking kan ik je helaas niet geven. Ik denk , doordat A. de prijs een stuk hoger ligt en B. de Yamaha bi-amplified wordt aangestuurd die beter zal presteren. 
Maar; dat is slechts wat ik *denk*  :Wink:

----------


## Ericsamandj

en de yamaha levert continu 132 db @1 meter en de andere 131 peak spl @ 1 meter.

----------


## sjig

De laatste is een DAP meting  :Wink: , en die is theoretisch berekend met het rendement en het max vermogen van 1800 watt, wat ie dus niet langer dan 5 seconden zal uithouden. 
Even berekend: met een vermogen van 900 watt en een rendement van 99 db ( 1w/1m ) produceert de X12T 128,54 db spl.

De yamaha zou ik niet weten.


Maar goed, we wijken af van het topic  :Wink:

----------


## Rademakers

> Ook zag ik deze driver nog Beyma SM115/N Inplaats van Eminence Kappa 15LFA?



Die luidsprekers zitten allebei in de zelfde "gewichtsklasse". De SM115/N werkt goed in Cubo 15 Standaard.





> Maar; dat is slechts wat ik *denk*



Als je naar de spoeldiameter van de hoogdriver kijkt (en de crossoverfrequentie) is dat vaak wel een goede indicatie van de kwaliteit, vooral op hogere vermogens. Een grotere spoel betekent vaak hoger belastbaar maar ook betere laagweergave, dus is een lagere crossoverfrequentie haalbaar en is er minder kans dat de hoogdriver op hogere vermogens gaat "schreeuwen".

Zo heeft de Alto SX112 een 1" spoel (relatief klein), gecrosst op 2,5 kHz.
De Alto SX115 heeft een 1" spoel (relatief erg klein), gecrosst op 2 kHz.

De X12 heeft een 1,75" spoel, gecrosst op 2 kHz.
De X12T en de XT12T hebben een 2" spoel, gecrosst op 2 kHz.
De Yamaha DXR 12 heeft een 1,4" spoel, lijkt rond de 2 kHz gecrosst.

Ik zou zelf voor minimaal een 1,75" driver gaan, je kunt ook meteen zien waar het prijsverschil tussen de X12 en X12T/XT12T is gaan zitten.

Mvg Johan

----------


## MusicXtra

Een 12" top die 132 dB continu levert?
Droom fijn verder maar er is echt geen front-loaded 12" driver te vinden die dat aankan.
122 dB is een heel stuk realistischer en ook al echt heel erg hard.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Dat is toch echt wat er bij de specs staat van de yamaha speaker.

----------


## MusicXtra

Maar daarom hoeft het niet te kloppen…
Je kunt met een beetje tweaken best hier en daar een dBtje winnen maar 10dB is toch echt wat erg veel van het goede.
Als je het uit gaat rekenen moet de 12" een rendement hebben van 104 dB om met 600 Watt aan 132dB te komen.
Een 12" met dat rendement moet echt nog uitgevonden worden.
Een dikke 15" top met een rendement van 98dB haalt de 132dB met een vermogen van 2500 Watt.

----------


## frederic

Als het niet klopt is dit toch wel een afgang voor Yamaha.

Gezien beide speakers (Yamaha en DAP) in deze webshop te koop staan, vermoed ik dat de drijvende kracht achter dit forum meer info kan geven.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat is het ook, is echt niet zo heel moeilijk uit te rekenen wat het rendement van de driver zou moeten zijn om aan 132 dB te komen.
Denk dat J&H gewoon de specs 1 op 1 overneemt, die hebben vast wel wat anders te doen dan alle specs controleren. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## joostie

Hallo, bedankt voor alle informatie :Big Grin: . Ik heb er veel van geleerd. Zelf heb ik nog verder gezochten. Vond ik nog de Hk Audio pro 12. In vergelijking. met de dap x-12t (Ik ga nog een keer naar de winkel om ze te beluisteren)
Waarom ik met Beyma SM115/N Driver aan kwam zetten is. Omdat deze tot 30 hz in plaats 38 hz. Of merk je dit verschil niet op in praktijk? ook is deze speaker is 2 kilo lichter.
Voor welke kast ik ga kiezen daar ben ik nog niet over uit.

Inmiddels heb ik 50 meter speaker kabel liggen en ga van het weekend de Dap palladium 2000 kopen
Ik was nog vergeten te zeggen dat ik dit project wel in stappen ga uitvoeren, om de kosten te kunnen spreiden.

Opmerkingen/adviezen blijven welkom :Smile:  
Groeten, Joost

----------


## sjig

Die HK dingen ben ik absoluut geen fan van, doe mij maar lekker die X12t  :Wink: 

Zeker omdat ik de klan gewoon niet fijn vind, de service is in mijn ogen ronduit beroerd; 2x teruggestuurd naar HK, pas na 3 maanden kreeg ik te horen dat ze waren begonnen met het repareren, en een maand later kwamen ze weer terug. 
Daarnaast zijn dat specs al niet zo geweldig, en alles is ook nog eens half space gemeten ...

Maar ga vooral vergelijken, het is natuurlijk compleet jouw mening. Misschien vind jij ze natuurlijk wel stukken beter dan de DAP.

En over de subs, als je nog niet hebt besloten welke kast het wordt, waarom dan wel kijken naar drivers? Ik zou juist eerst kijken welke kast, en daarna pas naar de drivers. Je kan niet gewoon luk raak drivers in een houten kist zetten  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Neem alle specs in elk geval met een grote korrel zout.
Ga luisteren en bepaal op basis van wat je hoort je keus.
Er is meer als alleen maximale druk wat daarin mee zou moeten spelen.

----------


## joostie

Hey, bedankt voor je reactie over de Hk Audio pro 12. Ik zal het zeker in mijn achterhoofd houden. De Beyma SM115/N driver kan in beide kasten zover ik weet. :Big Grin:  Luisteren naar de twee kasten en drivers wordt lastig, denk ik. Ik heb alleen de parameters en jullie ervaringen. Maar toch bedankt. Ik ga nu eerst jullie ervaringen van deze twee kasten door lezen en daarmee mijn keus proberen te maken. 
Groeten Joost

----------


## sjig

Ik weet niet over welke 2 kasten je het nu hebt, in de cubo zou die inderdaad een goed geluid moeten geven. Maar de dhz / forumsub is echt voor 2 drivers ontworpen, en daar zit niet de SM115 tussen. 

Maar goed, dat zou ergens ooit gezegd kunnen zijn, maar als je de driver toch nog moet kopen zou ik meteen de driver kopen waar die voor gemaakt is  :Wink:

----------


## kvdb013

Als ik bij beyma op de site kijk is de sm115n ook niet bedoeld voor subwoofer toepassingen, maar voor woofer/midrange toepassingen. 
Ik zou ook  zoeken naar een speaker met een 4" Voice coil voor sub toepassingen.

----------


## joostie

Hey allemaal, het is even gelden maar heb ik nog eens goed nagedacht. Over welke kast ik nu ga bouwen. Ik ga voor de Cubo 15 omdat deze sub een iets beter punsh heeft dan de dhz sub. Ook ben ik wel benieuwd naar hoe het hoorn geladen klinkt. Ik heb ook nog het plan om er later een paar 18 inch subs onder te zetten, voor het helle lage geluid. Voor de driver heb ik nog steeds de Beyma SM115/N op het oog. Als ik deze de drivers besteld heb. Zet ik ze eerst in mijn oude sub kasten en ga ik op mijn gemakje die Cubo 15 bouwen. Daarna ga dan mijn toppen kopen. Als jullie  het leuk vinden zou ik best een foto verslag bij willen houden.

Groeten Joost

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hey allemaal, het is even gelden maar heb ik nog eens goed nagedacht. Over welke kast ik nu ga bouwen. Ik ga voor de Cubo 15 omdat deze sub een iets beter punsh heeft dan de dhz sub. Ook ben ik wel benieuwd naar hoe het hoorn geladen klinkt. Ik heb ook nog het plan om er later een paar 18 inch subs onder te zetten, voor het helle lage geluid. Voor de driver heb ik nog steeds de Beyma SM115/N op het oog.



Vraag me af waar je het verhaal van een betere punch vandaan hebt....
De Cubo combineren met een 18" sub is met redelijke zekerheid vragen om problemen, het fasegedrag van beiden is nogal verschillend waardoor ze zonder uitgebreide processing niet samen gebruikt kunnen worden.
Ik lees dus tussen de regels door dat je ook heel laag wilt komen, in dat geval zou ik de DHZ sub kiezen, die komt lager dan de Cubo waardoor je geen extra 18" meer nodig zult hebben.

----------


## drbeat

En alleen een 18" Cubo¿?? Ook niet verkeerd volgens mij...   

Niet al te moeilijk te bouwen... Redelijk compact...er staan hier op t forum een heel mooi setje 18" cubo's met fotos te pronken...

Zelfbouw is niet per definitie goedkoper of slechter of beter maar als je graag zelf met je handjes werkt is het heel leuk om te doen..
En als je het klaar hebt ben je erg trots op je zelf omdat je het zelf hebt gebouwd....

En dan ga je weer wat nieuws zoeken om zelf te bouwen... :-)

----------


## joostie

Hey allemaal, het is even gelden maar heb het heel druk met school gehad. Eigenlijk was ik al bang voor dat het niet zou kunnen de Cubo 15 met Cubo 18.  Wat ik op de Dhz sub tegen heb is dat Selenium 15SWS800 heel moeilijk te krijgen is en ik deze liever niet uit America haal. Omdat ik  het risco op schade vrij groot vind en de garantie dan moeilijker gaat door de afstand. Het liefst bouw ik de Dhz sub met de Selenium 15SWS800 maar dan moet de driver wel  in regio gekocht kunnen worden. Eventueel zou een andere driver ook kunnen. Alleen heb ik geen idee of er nog andere driver is die goed werkt in de dhz sub en binnen mijn budget past? Het budget ligt rond 200 euro per driver. anders Zou eventueel ook nog voor cubo 18 kunnen gaan maar hier zijn denk ik de drivers weer stuk duurder van en hebben ze veel minder punch? Als laste optie heb ik dan nog de Cubo 15. Trouwens uit het topic van de Dhz sub las ik dat cubo 15 iets meet punch zou hebben dan de Dhz sub maar verschil was minimaal.
Ik hoor graag van jullie.
Groeten Joost

----------


## MusicXtra

De Oberton 15XB700 zou het wel eens heel goed kunnen doen in de DHZ sub.

----------


## Rademakers

> Eigenlijk was ik al bang voor dat het niet zou kunnen de Cubo 15 met Cubo 18



Een Cubo 15 gaat prima samen met een Cubo 18, al zit er weinig verschil in laagweergave omdat de kasten qua inhoud vrijwel gelijk zijn. Praktijktesten hebben uitgewezen dat een Cubo 15/ Cubo 18 met een 18" basreflexkast te gebruiken is, zolang je ze maar in hetzelfde frequentiegebied worden gebruikt.

Mvg Johan

----------


## MusicXtra

Kan me niet voorstellen dat het fase gedrag van de Cubo 15 identiek is aan dat van de 18….
Dat hangt ook niet van de inhoud van de kast af maar des te meer van de gebruikte driver.
Da's toch echt een voorwaarde om ze in hetzelfde frequentie gebied te kunnen gebruiken zonder al te ingewikkelde processing.

----------


## Rademakers

Sander,

Ik vraag me bij jouw posts de laatste tijd af of je iets niet begrijpt of dat je misschien gewoon met twee maten meet. Ik heb in ieder geval niet het idee dat het zinvol is om met je in discussie te gaan.

Mvg Johan

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat zou ik dan niet begrijpen? En waar meet ik met twee maten?

----------


## joostie

Hey, ik zag advertentie op marktplaats van 2x Audac PX112 speaker. Dit lijken mij wel een paar leuke speakers. Alleen zijn de hoog drivers maar 1,3 inch. Kan dit er mee door of is dit toch echt te klein? Ook heb ik besloten om toch naar voor de Cubo 15 te gaan omdat 40 hz voor mij toch laag genoeg blijkt te zijn. ook Vind ik 500/600 watt zat vermogen voor een sub voor nu. IK twijfel nog beetje voor welke driver ik ga. dat heeft voornamelijk met budget reden te maken.

----------

